# second coal car finished...before and after



## Cooder Mac (Dec 18, 2012)

no rust this time just take the new look off of it


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice job, looks very realistic.


----------



## coupman35 (Dec 9, 2012)

very cool look .


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Did you do that with weathering chalk? Or a light spray???

Looks nice ... much more realistic.

TJ


----------



## Cooder Mac (Dec 18, 2012)

TJ I did that with acrylic paint thinned way down and my airbrush..My graphic design instructor way back when would turn over in his grave if he saw me spraying paint through this Iwata ($325) airbrush LOL...I worked on in a little more and made the top portion of the car a little blacker looks lots better now I think. Thanks for the compliments means a lot coming from seasoned Railroaders : )


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks for the info.

Excellent subtle coverage, especially with the letterng showing through so nicely.


----------

